# PKG No active remote repositories configured.



## Mandrilux (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I recently installed freebsd 9.2 in a VMI installed  (9.2 because , it's 9.2 or more is required for compile my project)

i want install git with "pkg" and i have an error.

it seems that no repository is configured.
i have this error :

```
root@host:~ # pkg install git
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'git' have been found in the repositories
root@host:~ # pkg update
No active remote repositories configured.
```


```
root@host:~ # pkg -vv
Version                 : 1.9.4
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-9";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:9:i386";
ALTABI = "freebsd:9:x86:32";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.9.4";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";


Repositories:
```

Can you help me for fix this problem ?

Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2019)

Mandrilux said:


> I recently installed freebsd 9.2 in a VMI installed (9.2 because , it's 9.2 or more is required for compile my project)


FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more.



Mandrilux said:


> Can you help me for fix this problem ?


Use a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## malavon (Apr 25, 2019)

Mandrilux said:


> I recently installed freebsd 9.2 in a VMI installed (9.2 because , it's 9.2 or more is required for compile my project)


So ... why didn't you use 12.0? Doesn't your project compile on it? If it does, it's going to save you a lot of trouble using an actually supported version.


----------



## Mandrilux (Apr 28, 2019)

thx for your response !


----------

